# S7 Graph nicht Remanent



## magmaa (8 November 2007)

Hallo ich hab mir ne schritt Kette mit S7 Graph erstellt und will jetzt das wenn die sps aus gemacht wird nicht mitten im schritt  weitermacht sonder wieder von vorne wieder anfängt.


----------



## marlob (8 November 2007)

Eingang INIT_SQ beschalten und vorher Parametersatz auf Maximal


----------



## MSB (8 November 2007)

Init_SQ gibts in jedem Fall,
auch bei der Minimal-Schnittstelle.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (8 November 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Init_SQ gibts in jedem Fall,
> auch bei der Minimal-Schnittstelle.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


Stimmt, letzte Tage fragte jemand nach Schrittkette stoppen und wiederanlaufen, da musste man den Parametersatz umschalten. Aber INIT_SQ gibts immer


----------



## magmaa (8 November 2007)

Ok und was heißt das jetzt genau Eingang INIT_SQ beschalten?


----------



## MSB (8 November 2007)

In OB100 ein Bit setzen, z.B. einen Merker,
dieses Bit dann mit einem Takt z.B. 10 Hz verundet an Init_SQ schalten,
und wenn der Initialschritt aktiv ist, das Bit zurücksetzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## magmaa (8 November 2007)

oh klingt kompliziert warum muss man das so umständlich machen?


----------



## MSB (8 November 2007)

Ich persönlich mach das aus Sicherheitsgründen so.

OB100 brauchst du weil du sonst ja nicht mitkriegst das die CPU neustartet.
Das mit dem Taktmerker ist, weil der Eingang Init_SQ auf die steigende Flanke reagiert.
Wenn jetzt Init_SQ zum Zeitpunkt des CPU-Stop High war, würde durch ein statisches Anlegen des Init-Bits keine Flanke erkannt.
Zum Rückmeldebit Init-Schritt aktiv, kannst du ja einfach einen Merker mit der Aktion "N" an den Initialschritt schreiben,
damit setzt du dann den Init-Merker zurück.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## the bang 2 (9 November 2007)

hmm, das thema interessiert mich auch 

Das mitm Eingang Init_SQ ist klar, auch das mitm Initialschritt, aber ich versteht nicht richtig, wie das im OB100 auszusehen hat - magst du vielleicht ein kleines Programmbeispiel posten?


----------



## marlob (9 November 2007)

```
[B]In OB 100[/B]

SET
S SK_INIT             //Initialisiere Schrittketten

[B] In OB 1 oder einem anderen FB/FC[/B]

U SK_INIT
U Takt_10Hz          
= INIT_SK1           // diese Merker kommen an den INIT_SQ Eingang
= INIT_SK2

U SK1_in_INI_Step    // wird im Initialisierungschritt von SK1 gesetzt
U SK2_in_INI_Step
R SK_INIT
```
Symbolnamen habe ich jetzt mal willkürlich gewählt


----------

